

YCx San Diego - breathesalt

If anyone wants to give this: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3773787 a try in the San Diego, CA area this summer let me know or leave a comment. However, regarding the former post, I'm thinking of something more casual; whoever's interested could just show up at the May HN meetup (http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup) with a YCx labeled name tag, a few ideas, and the best idea gets executed from June to August on our spare time. I see this as more of a hack opportunity than business one, for anyone itching to try a new technology or two. I'm sure all skill levels would be welcome. Only time will tell if YCx could be an adequate staging area for YC, but that intent is not baked in.
======
dstainer
Can you put this in the invite for May's meetup?

~~~
breathesalt
Yes.

